# XML Dokument mit DOM erzeugen



## Guest (7. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,
also ich verstehe das nicht so recht, ich habe hier ein XML und Java buch vor mir liegen,
wollt den SOurce abtippen um ihn anschließend zu verändern und die einfachsten Sachen funktionieren nicht  :? 

Es geht darum: Ich möchte von der Struktur her folgendes XML Dokument erzeugen:


```
<adressen>
<person>
</person>
<person>
</person>
</adressen>
```

Innerhalb der "person" Elemente kommen zwar noch Einträge, aber ich denke wenn ich weiss wie ich das oben
erzeug, schaffe ich den Rest von allein.

Nun denn, mein bisheriger Ansatz sah so aus:


```
//document vorher mit DocumentBuilder erzeugt
Element adressen = document.createElement("adressen");
document.appendChild(adressen);
Element person1 = document.createElement("person");
Element person2 = document.createElement("person");
adressen.appendChild(person1);
adressen.appendChild(person2);
/* Code fuer Elemente zu person1/2 hinzuzufügen */
```

So steht es zumindest im Buch und so hätte ich mir das zumindest gedacht.
Aber wenn ich versuche das ganze auszugeben kommt nur :


```
[adressen: null]
```

Zum ausgeben verwende ich:


```
System.out.println(document.getDocumentElement());
```

Wo liegt mein fehler? Liegt es an der Ausgabe oder daran wie ich versuche das zu erzeugen?


----------



## clemson (7. Mrz 2006)

ich kann dir zwar bei deinem problem nicht direkt helfen - ich kann dir allerdings JDOM emfpfehlen. das is ziemlich einfach und intuitiv zu benutzen...


----------



## Gast (7. Mrz 2006)

scheinbar liegt es an der ausgabe, hab in nem andern buch was vom transform package gelesen und damit scheint es zu gehen. 

danke trotzdem.


----------



## Gast (7. Mrz 2006)

ich frage mich allerdings ob es nicht einfacher geht? momentan verwende ich u.a. die TransformerFactory.


----------



## byte (8. Mrz 2006)

Einfacher gehts wie gesagt mit JDOM.


----------



## clemson (8. Mrz 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich frage mich allerdings ob es nicht einfacher geht? momentan verwende ich u.a. die TransformerFactory.



noch einmal: nimm jdom.....


----------



## Roar (8. Mrz 2006)

zwängt ihn doch nicht zu jdom :? die jaxp ist schon gut und man hängt nich von noch einer anderen lib ab...

@fragesteller: nein. in den Element objekten und so ist ja nur die struktur gespeichert. Der Transformer macht aus der struktur den "xml-text".


----------



## Gast (8. Mrz 2006)

Danke Roar. Das ist mal eine Aussage mit der ich was anfangen kann  
Kann ein Moderator diesen Thread dann bitte abhaken?


----------



## byte (8. Mrz 2006)

Du kannst auch selbst abhaken


----------



## Roar (8. Mrz 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst auch selbst abhaken


kann er nicht, da gast :bae:


----------

